# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Dell inspiron N5010 not starting

## dkapelas

Εχω ενα προβλημα με ενα Dell inspiron N5010, το laptop εσβηνε και  παρατηρησα οτι το ανεμιστηρακι του δεν ξεκινουσε καθολου. τοτε  παρηγγειλα ενα ανεμιστηρακι και το περασα και δουλεψε μια- δυο μερες  κανονικα και το ακουγα να δουλευει. το δινω στην μητερα μου και με  παιρνει την αλλη μερα οτι δουλεψε καποιες ωρες και μετα εσβησε παλι.  Οταν παω να το δω το ανεμιστηρακι δεν ξεκιναει καθολου και το laptop  σβηνει. Κανενα hint τι μπορει να φταιει.

----------

